# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Η πρώτη μου αναπαραγωγή με καναρίνια.

## lagreco69

Ειναι καιρος και για εμενα να ανοιξω ενα θεμα σε αυτην την ενοτητα. ο λογος για τον μικρο μας Tweety, ενα καναρινακι Timbrado που μου εκανε την τιμη ο πολυ καλος μου φιλος! Δημητρης Jk21 να το υιοθετησω και που τωρα ηρθε η ωρα να κανει και αυτος την δικη του οικογενεια. 

Σημερα λοιπον ηρθε και το καινουριο του σπιτι στο οποιο συντομα θα φιλοξενηθει και η Timbrado κοριτσαρα του.. 
Ευχομαι καλη αναπαρωγη σε ολους!! και παντα τα καλυτερα!!! ελπιζω να εχω στησει την κλουβα σωστα, καθε συμβουλη δεκτη.  :Happy: 

Ακολουθουν μερικες φωτογραφιες.. 













Λιγο σουπιοκοκκαλο... 



Και εννοειται η αυγοτροφη του Δημητρη Jk21. 





Κοψαμε και τα νυχακια και τωρα θα κανουμε και το μπανακι μας.

----------


## Deimitori

Καλή αναπαραγωγή!

----------


## mitsman

Ολα ΤΕΛΕΙΑ Μητσαρα!!!!!! με το καλο να γεμισεις με φτερωτες ψυχουλες σπιτι σου!

----------


## Deimitori

Πολύ όμορφος ο Tweety και φροντισμένο το κλουβί - ζευγαρώστρα!

----------


## alex1974

Καλες αναπαραγωγες να εχεις , super κλουβι "τεραστιο" για....ωραιες καταστασεις χαχαχα !

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Καλη επιτυχια Δημητρη! Την καλυτερη ζευγαρωστρα πηρες για καναρινια! Κουκλος ο καναρος σου, αλλα.. (χαζη ερωτηση) η καναρα που ειναι?

----------


## οδυσσέας

μπράβο φιλαράκι. σου εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο για την πρώτη σου προσπάθεια.

----------


## ninos

Καλη αρχη Δημητρη !!!!!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Καλή αρχή και καλή αναπαραγωγή!

----------


## xarhs

καλη επιτυχια δημητρη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα τα καταφερεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

τη θυληκια ομως δεν την βλεπω πουθενα. εκτος αν στραβωθηκα παλι

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλα Δημητρη.... τι κλουβαρα που τους πηρες βρε θηριο.
Και ετσι που τα φροντιζεις σιγουρα θα εχεις επιτυχιες!!!  :winky:

----------


## mixalisss

καλή επιτυχία Δημήτρη!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!! ερχεται και ο κοριτσαρος του, συντομα θα ειναι εδω.  :Happy:

----------


## nikolas60

Καλή επιτυχία Δημήτρη και με το καλό η κλουβάρα να γέμίσει πουλάκια. Αν μπορείς να μας πείς σε αυτή τη ζευγαρώστρα βγαίνει η σχάρα μαζί με το ταψάκι ή είναι μονιμή; Και αν θές μας λές και την τιμή της?

----------


## lagreco69

Οχι η σχαρα δεν βγαινει μαζι με το ταψακι, 23,70 ηταν η τιμη της.

----------


## Assimakis

Καλη επιτυχια!  :Anim 25:

----------


## panos70

Καλή επιτυχία Δημήτρη,και με το καλο να κανεις πολλα πουλακια

----------


## δημητρα

καλη επιτυχια φιλε δημητρη με πολλα και γερα πουλια, σου ευχομαστε τα καλυτερα. 2-3 πραγματακια να προσεξεις επειδη εμεις χρησιμοποιουμε μονο αυτα τα κλουβια για ζευγαρωστρες
1)αλλαξε τις ταιστρες, 
μπορουν να ριχνουν κακα εκει(σοβαρο αυτο) καθως και πετανε παρα πολυ τροφη και μερικες θυληκιες πανε και γεννανε και κανουν φωλια εκει
2)φωλια εσωτερικη
οι πορτες θα δεις δεν ειναι πολυ σταθερες και πρεπει να κανεις πατεντα για εξωτερικη φωλια να σταθει

υ.γ εμεις τις παιρνουμε 15 ευρο και 23 τις μεγαλες

----------


## lagreco69

Τις ταιστρες τις ειδα και εγω στο στησιμο της κλουβας οτι δεν κανουν για καναρινακια αλλα ηταν αργα και αυριο ειναι κλειστα! απο Δευτερα θα παω και θα παρω εσωτερικες για καναρινια. σχετικα με την φωλια εχω πει σε εναν φιλο να μου φερει, οποτε οταν ερθει με το καλο! θα δω πως εφαρμοζει και θα πραξω αναλογα.  :Happy:

----------


## δημητρα

καλη συνεχεια, σιγουρα θα τους προσφερεις το καλυτερο. οτι χρειαστεις μην διστασεις

----------


## lagreco69

> καλη συνεχεια, σιγουρα θα τους προσφερεις το καλυτερο. οτι χρειαστεις μην διστασεις


Σας ευχαριστω!! παιδια.  :Happy:

----------


## lefteris13

Καλη αναπαραγωγη Δημητρη!Χαιρετισματα στον Τουιτυ που σιγα μη με θυμαται απο τις λιγες ωρες παραμονης μαζι μου, χαιρετισματα και στον αλλο Δημητρη τον καρναβαλιστη που ρχεται με την κυρια..

----------


## Peri27

καλη επιτυχιαααααααααα  :Happy:  αν και ειμαι σιγουρη πως θα την εχεις!!!  :winky: 
(ποσο τελεια παιζει να ναι η ζευγαρωστρα?!?!)

----------


## gianniskilkis

Μπράβο Δημήτρη ,συγχαρητήρια και καλή συνέχεια ...

----------


## Gardelius

*καλη αρχη φιλε μου!!!!*

----------


## pansom

Δημητρη καλα ζευγαρωματα και να βγαλεις πολλα πουλακια !!!Το μονο αρνητικο που βλεπω ειναι οτι η σταθερη ξυλινη πατηθρα που εχεις ειναι πολυ ψηλα και επειδη εχεις βαλει και σχοινι ισως λεω ισως να εχεις προβλημα στα βατεματα !Φιλικα παντελης!

----------


## lagreco69

Θα την Κατεβασω την πατηθρα Παντελη εχεις δικιο, δεν το ειχα σκεφτει οτι δεν χωρανε εκει για βατεμα. σημερα το απογευμα εφτασε και η γυναικαρα του! συντομα.. με το καλο θα ανεβουν και οι φωτογραφιες.

----------


## geog87

καλη αρχη Μητσαρα!!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Καλη αναπαραγωγη Δημητρη!!!

----------


## pansom

Αντε καλως την δεχτηκες την κοπελα σου καλα ζευγαρωματα και πολους απογονους!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## geam

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ!!!!!! με το καλό φίλε!!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Καταρχην θελω να πω και δημοσια ενα πολυ μεγαλο ευχαριστω!!!! στον Δημητρη Jk21 που μου εμπιστευτηκε την κουκλιτσα του. ηδη εχουμε απο την πρωτη στιγμη κιολας! θετικο φλερτ μεσα απο το χωρισμα. απο σημερα το πρωι αρχισα και την διατροφικη τους προετοιμασια. τωρα σε λιγο θα παω να τους παρω εσωτερικες ταιστρες γιατι με αυτες δυσκολευονται καπως! και θα κατεβασω και την πατηθρα πιο χαμηλα. παρακατω και οι πρωτες φωτογραφιες απο το ζευγαρακι.. 

Η κουκλιτσα κανει το μπανακι της. 





Αυγοτροφη του Δημητρη. (Συνταγή ξηρής αυγοτροφής - Αυγόψωμο)

----------


## xarhs

αυτα ειναι.................. μπραβο δημητρη που προσφερεις ενα τοσο μεγαλο χωρο στα πουλακια...!!!!!

λιγο προσοχη ομως μην μπει το φυτο διπλα μεσα στο κλουβι και το φανε......

----------


## lagreco69

Εχω τον νου μου! με το μπεντζαμιν Χαρη, οποτε χρειαζεται κλαδευω τα φυλλα που πλησιαζουν στις κλουβες.  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Κουκλαρα και η νυφουλα.
Παντως, η μια ειναι σκουρη , ο αλλος ανοιχτοχρωμος...... ε τι μικρα θα βγαλουν;;;

Να σου ζησει και με το καλο να γινει μια τελεια μανα!!!  :winky:

----------


## panaisompatsos

Καλή επυτιχία να έχετε.
Ηθελα να ρωτήσω κατα  την ζευγαρώστρα την αγοράσατε απο διαδυκτικό κατάστημα και αν ναί θα ήθελα να μου στέλνατε σε προσωπικό μήνυμα την σελίδα γιατι θα με ενδιέφερε πολύ.
Σας ευχαριστώ, καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## γιαννης χ

πανεμορφα μπραβο

----------


## geog87

απο την πολυ μικρη εμπειρια Δημητρη θεωρω πως μια 60αρα η 90 αρα ζευγαρωστρα θα σε εξυηρετουσε καλυτερα!!!!σιγουρα τους εχεις πολυ απλα να πετανε κλπ...αλλα θα σε δυσκολεψει πιστευω ο μη αποσπωμενος πατος στον καθαρισμο!!!μπορει να κανω και λαθος...εγω θα χρησιμοποιουσα την 70αρα για κλουβα πτησης για τα μικρα και θα επερνα μια πιο μικρη ζευγαρωστρα για το ζευγαρι!!!

----------


## δημητρα

να χαιρεσαι δημητρη την καινουργια σου καναρα, μπραβο στον κ. δημητρη jk21 που στην εδωσε, ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ολα θα πανε καλα. ευχομαι πολλα πολλα και γερα πουλια.

----------


## δημητρα

> απο την πολυ μικρη εμπειρια Δημητρη θεωρω πως μια 60αρα η 90 αρα ζευγαρωστρα θα σε εξυηρετουσε καλυτερα!!!!σιγουρα τους εχεις πολυ απλα να πετανε κλπ...αλλα θα σε δυσκολεψει πιστευω ο μη αποσπωμενος πατος στον καθαρισμο!!!μπορει να κανω και λαθος...εγω θα χρησιμοποιουσα την 70αρα για κλουβα πτησης για τα μικρα και θα επερνα μια πιο μικρη ζευγαρωστρα για το ζευγαρι!!!


δεν υπαρχει καμια δυσκολια στο καθαρισμα του πατου, εχουμε 10 τετοιες ζευγαρωστες και ποτε δεν αντιμετωπισαμε προβλημα, ανοιγεις την πορτα και με ενα βουρτσακι  απλα το τριβεις, βγαινουν πανευκολα τα παντα, εγω το κανω καθε τεταρτη κ κυριακη.  :winky:

----------


## lagreco69

Ευθυμη δεν γνωριζω τι χρωματα θα βγουν (εαν βγουν) και μου αρεσει που δεν ξερω η αληθεια ειναι. 

Παναγιωτη ειναι η κλασικη 76αρα ζευγαρωστρα εαν κανεις μια αναζητηση στο internet θα την βρεις. 

Μερικες ακομα φωτογραφιες.. εβαλα καινουριες εσωτερικες ταιστρες και κατεβασα και την πατηθρα.  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Μητσαρα εισαι πολυ "ψειρας"...... ολα καλα να σου πανε!!! Ολα καλα θα σου πανε!!!!!! βουρ για αναπαραγωγη και μην φοβασαι τιποτα!!!
Καλα για τον Δημητρη θα καταντησω γραφικος αν πω μπραβο κτλ!

----------


## Gardelius

*Δημήτρη,...σιγουρα εκει εξω που τα εχεις ΔΕΝ υπαρχει θεμα <θηρευτή>!!??*  :Happy0062:

----------


## lagreco69

Ηλια ειχα 2 επισκεψεις απο Κιρκινεζι πριν μερικους μηνες αλλα θελω να πιστευω οτι εχει φυγει!!!!!!! απο την περιοχη. οταν δεν ειναι κανεις στο σπιτι, τα μικρα μπαινουν μεσα! οταν ειμαστε μεσα, εχω συνεχεια τον νου μου στο μπαλκονι και δυστυχως λεφτα για κατασκευες τωρα δεν υπαρχουν.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δεν πιστευεις Δημητρη, οτι θα παθουν κατι με το μεσα-εξω και τη διαφορα θερμοκρασιας σου υπαρχει? Ειδικα εποχες οπου ο καιρος ειναι κρυος?

----------


## lagreco69

Εχουν μαθει στο μεσα-εξω Νικο γιατι τα βαζω μεσα και συχνα για να πετανε, δεν τα πειραζει! αλλωστε και μεσα στο σπιτι κρυο εκανε ολο τον χειμωνα.

----------


## δημητρα

δημητρη βαλε την ποτιστρα απο την αλλη μερια, αν μπορεις οχι κοντα στις ταιστρες, θα κανουν μπανιο και θα βρεχονται οι σποροι. φιλικα

----------


## lagreco69

> δημητρη βαλε την ποτιστρα απο την αλλη μερια, αν μπορεις οχι κοντα στις ταιστρες, θα κανουν μπανιο και θα βρεχονται οι σποροι. φιλικα


Θα το κανω το πρωι Δημητρη.  :Happy:

----------


## jimgo

μεχρι και μουχλα ειχα βρει εγω σε τροφη οταν ειχα απο επανω την ποτιστρα , απο τοτε την εχω μακρια απο την τροφη .

----------


## lagreco69

> μεχρι και μουχλα ειχα βρει εγω σε τροφη οταν ειχα απο επανω την ποτιστρα , απο τοτε την εχω μακρια απο την τροφη .


Δημητρη εχω αλλαξει θεση στις ποτιστρες απο το πρωι και τις εβαλα και τις δυο απο την αλλη πλευρα. αυτο με την μουχλα το εχω ακουσει και εγω! αλλα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να γινει αυτο στα δικα μου κλουβια γιατι ειμαι "ψειρας" και καθημερινα αδειαζω τις ταιστρες, τις ψεκαζω με ξυδονερο, σκουπιζω πολυ καλα και βαζω νεα τροφη ανα πτηνο.

----------


## jk21

αυτη η μουχλα που λετε ειναι η ιδανικη πηγη (αν αναπνευσουν τα σπορια της ) για μυκητιαση του αναπνευστικου .... ενω και η καταποση της γεμιζει μυκοτοξινες τα πουλια .Για να αναπτυχθει ,προφανως τα σπορια της υπαρχουν πανω στους σπορους ..... μην τρομαζετε .... ειναι σχεδον αδυνατον να μην υπαρχουν .το θεμα ειναι να μην ειναι σε μεγαλο βαθμο ,τετοιο που αναπτυσσονται πολυ ευκολα .μπαινοντας στο οργανισμο ,καλα ειναι να μην τους ταιζουμε και απο πανω ....

----------


## Gardelius

> Ηλια ειχα 2 επισκεψεις απο Κιρκινεζι πριν μερικους μηνες αλλα θελω να πιστευω οτι εχει φυγει!!!!!!! απο την περιοχη. οταν δεν ειναι κανεις στο σπιτι, τα μικρα μπαινουν μεσα! οταν ειμαστε μεσα, εχω συνεχεια τον νου μου στο μπαλκονι και δυστυχως λεφτα για κατασκευες τωρα δεν υπαρχουν.


*Ναι αλλα μεσα-έξω και ειδικα για αναπαραγωγή..?? δεν κανει...οποτε που θα τα έχεις τελικά??*

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δημητρη, δες αυτο εαν σε ενδιαφερει Προφύλαξη κλουβιού από αρπακτικά.. (βασικη προυποθεση, να χρησιμοποιησεις εσωτερικη φωλια!)

----------


## lagreco69

> *Ναι αλλα μεσα-έξω και ειδικα για αναπαραγωγή..?? δεν κανει...οποτε που θα τα έχεις τελικά??*


Γενικα σου λεω οτι οι παπαγαλοι δεν ειχαν ποτε κανενα προβλημα ακομα και σε φαση αναπαραγωγης να πηγαινουν μεσα-εξω! η ακομα και κατα τον καθαρισμο των κλουβιων. δεν αγχωνονται γιατι ξερουν ποιος ειμαι οτι δεν κινδυνευουν και που θα τα παω, (ειναι μεταφορα ρουτινας). τωρα με τα καναρινια πιστευω οτι θα ισχυσει το ιδιο, οταν με το καλο τελειωσει η διατροφικη προετοιμασια και τους βαλω φωλια. ηδη τα εβαλα το μεσημερι μεσα για πρωτη φορα και δεν ειδα καμια! αγχωτικη συμπεριφορα. αλλωστε δεν κανουν και κανενα μεγαλο δρομο απο το μπαλκονι του δωματιου μπαινουν ενα μετρο και κατι πιο μεσα στο δωματιο, ας μην ειμαστε υπερβολικοι.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη δεν ξερω για παπαγαλους ,αλλα στα καναρινια (οχι τοσο απο θεμα θερμοκρασιας γιατι συντομα μεσα εξω θα εχουμε παρομοιες ) οσο απο θεμα θεσης ,μαλλον θα εχουν προβλημα αν κανουν φωλια .Συνηθως την παρατανε ,απο αυτα που εχω ακουσει απο ανθρωπους που κανανε καποια μετακινηση .

----------


## lagreco69

Εχω θεμα δηλαδη! αρα θα κανω καποια κατασκευη για εξω η θα τα βαλω μεσα μονιμα.  :Happy:

----------


## δημητρα

δημητρη θα εχεις προβλημα με την μετακινηση, ακου τι εχω διαβασει δεν ξερω αν ισχυει, οτι οι θυληκες φωτογραφιζουν την θεση της φωλιας και τον περιβαλλοντα χωρο πιο πολυ, αρα αμα τα βγαζεις μεσα εξω ισως να εχεις προβλημα. δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα μπορει να υπαρξει.

----------


## lagreco69

Ελπιζα! οτι θα τα μαθαινα να μην τα στρεσαρει η μετακινηση αλλα εαν ειναι να βαλω σε κινδυνο την ψυχολογια τους και την φωλια! θα κοιταξω να φτιαξω μια κατασκευη και θα αφηνω και τα cockatiels εξω, γιατι απο επανω ειναι τα καναρινια και τα υπολοιπα στο κλασικο μεσα-εξω.

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλημερα!!! κατι παρομοιο εκανα και εγω μεχρι καποια φαση (πριν 3 μηνες) αλλα τελικα δεν ειναι σωστο! Για τους παπαγαλους δεν γνωριζω αλλα σιγουρα στα καναρινια πρεπει να εισαι κατα την διαρκεια και που θα εχεις μικρα προσεκτικος!! Θελουν την ησυχια τους και οχι πολλα πολλα..Παρακολουθεις διακριτικα! ..εντελως φιλικα στα λεω..!!!*

----------


## xXx

με το καλό  :Happy0064:

----------


## lagreco69

Το ζευγαρακι εχτες ηταν ολη την ημερα κολλημενο επανω στο χωρισμα μεσα στις γλυκες και στα φιλια! και σημερα η ομορφη εβγαλε δυο πουπουλα και τα εβαλε μεσα στην αυγοθηκη της. εφοσον λοιπον ειναι ετοιμα και τα δυο, δυνατα και υγιει! σκεφτηκα να βαλω το νημα και την φωλια στην καναρα με το χωρισμα για αρχη και να δω αντιδρασεις. να σημειωσω οτι και τα δυο εχουν ηδη μια παρα πολυ καλη διατροφικη προετοιμασια! απλα εγω ηθελα να την επεκτεινω λιγο παραπανω γιατι δεν περιμενα να δεσει το ζευγαρι τοσο συντομα. ακολουθουν μερικες φωτογραφιες.. 

Απο την στιγμη που εβαλα την φωλια και το νημα, περιμεναν και τα δυο τους στο ιδιο σημειο για αρκετο διαστημα, λες και με περιμεναν να τους τραβηξω το χωρισμα. 







Οταν αφαιρεσα το χωρισμα ο αντρακος πηγε αμεσως για αναγνωριση. 









Σχετικα με την τοποθετηση της φωλιας, υπηρξε ενα μικρο προβληματακι! οταν την τοποθετησα αφηνε στο κατω μερος της ενα κενο στα 4 εκατοστα που ευκολα θα μπορουσαν τα φυγουν απο εκει τα καναρινακια. ετσι εκοψα ενα μικρο κομματι απο τα περισσευουμενα κομματια που ειχα απο τις αλλες δυο κλουβες των Cockatiels. το εκοψα στο μεγεθος του κενου και το τοποθετησα κατω απο την φωλια, ειναι γερο και ασφαλες.

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολυ ομορφες οι φωτογραφιες!  :Happy: 
Καλη συνεχεια, και απο οτι βλεπω, εχει δεσει το ζευγαρι! Χαχαχα!!!
Καλους απογονους!

----------


## οδυσσέας

Πολύ ωραία η πατέντα στην πόρτα της φωλιάς.
κάποια πράγματα που θα άλλαζα με τα τωρινά δεδομένα. 
βγάλσιμο τις μιας ταΐστρας και της μιας ποτίστρας και θα έφερνα την άλλη ποτίστρα και τις αυγοθήκες από την μεριά που είναι οι πόρτες.
Καλή συνέχεια φιλαράκι.

----------


## teo24

Ομορφα και πεντακαθαρα.Το ιδιο θεμα ειχα κι εγω με αλλες ζευγαρωστρες ομως.Εβαλα ενα κομματι φυλλο πλαστικο με tire up.

----------


## ninos

με το καλό Μητσάρα !!!

----------


## alex1974

Με το καλο...!

----------


## jk21

καλη συνεχεια Δημητρη !

----------


## xarhs

καλη επιτυχια δημητρη...!!!

----------


## lagreco69

> κάποια πράγματα που θα άλλαζα με τα τωρινά δεδομένα. 
> βγάλσιμο τις μιας ταΐστρας και της μιας ποτίστρας και θα έφερνα την άλλη ποτίστρα και τις αυγοθήκες από την μεριά που είναι οι πόρτες.






Done.  :Happy:

----------


## kostas0206

Καλη συνεχεια!!!  :Happy:

----------


## geog87

Δημητρη πως και δεν εβαλες τσοχα εσωτερικα στην φωλια???

----------


## δημητρα

καλη συνεχεια δημητρη, ολα τελεια, πολυ καλη πατεντα αυτη με την πορτα, μου εβαλες ιδεες, γιατι καλες και οι εσωτερικες φωλιες αλλα τις εξωτερικες τις εκτιμαω περισσοτερο.

----------


## lagreco69

> Δημητρη πως και δεν εβαλες τσοχα εσωτερικα στην φωλια???


Εχω βαλει! George απλα δεν την ειχα βαλει ακομα την ωρα που τα φωτογραφιζα, σημερα φαινονται και οι πρωτες εργασιες. 






> καλη συνεχεια δημητρη, ολα τελεια, πολυ καλη πατεντα αυτη με την πορτα, μου εβαλες ιδεες, γιατι καλες και οι εσωτερικες φωλιες αλλα τις εξωτερικες τις εκτιμαω περισσοτερο.


Παιδια παρτε με ενα τηλεφωνο να σας δωσω το ενα κομματι κλουβας να κοψετε και εσεις και να βαλετε.

----------


## Gardelius

*Δημήτρη ειναι άψογα!!!! Πραγματικά αξιοζήλευτο όλο το εκτροφικο σου σκηνικό!!!! Τελικα αλλαξες το χωρο σε εσωτερικό απ οτι ειδα?*

----------


## lagreco69

> *Δημήτρη ειναι άψογα!!!! Πραγματικά αξιοζήλευτο όλο το εκτροφικο σου σκηνικό!!!! Τελικα αλλαξες το χωρο σε εσωτερικό απ οτι ειδα?*


Οχι Ηλια εξωτερικη παραμενει η εκτροφη.

----------


## Gardelius

> Οχι Ηλια εξωτερικη παραμενει η εκτροφη.


*Ειδα την τζαμαρία για αυτό.....*  :Happy:

----------


## Harisagr

Καλη επιτυχια στην αναπαραγωγη ευχομαι!!!!!

Τελικα ειμαστε πολλοι πρωταρηδες απ οτι βλεπω!!!

Να κανω και μια ερωτηση. Το καθαρισμα της κλουβας πως το κανεις? Με το χερι τριβεις απο μεσα με καποιο τροπο? Ρωταω γιατι σκεφτομαι να παρω κι εγω μια για να την εχω σαν κλουβα απογαλακτισμου των μικρων (αν ολα πανε καλα) και κλουβα πτησης στη συνεχεια για να μην εχω πολλα μικρα κλουβια.

----------


## lagreco69

Χαρη σε ευχαριστω!!! καλη αναπαραγωγη ευχομαι και σε εσενα, ο καθαρισμος ειναι πανευκολος. ριχνω σε σφουγγαρι πιατων λιγο ξυδονερο και τριβω την σχαρα οπως ειναι στο κλουβι με τα καναρινια μεσα! σε δυο λεπτα εχει καθαρισει.

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

πολυ ωραια κ ανετη ζευγαρωστρα καλη συνεχεια δημητρη.... :bye:

----------


## Harisagr

> Χαρη σε ευχαριστω!!! καλη αναπαραγωγη ευχομαι και σε εσενα, ο καθαρισμος ειναι πανευκολος. ριχνω σε σφουγγαρι πιατων λιγο ξυδονερο και τριβω την σχαρα οπως ειναι στο κλουβι με τα καναρινια μεσα! σε δυο λεπτα εχει καθαρισει.


Ωραια τοτε. Θα την παραγγειλω το συντομοτερο. Πιστευω να βολεψει. Μεχρι ποσα ειναι καλα να εχω μεσα?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Μεχρι ποσα ειναι καλα να εχω μεσα?


Μπορεις να βαλεις μεχρι εξι το πολυ!

----------


## lagreco69

> Ωραια τοτε. Θα την παραγγειλω το συντομοτερο. Πιστευω να βολεψει. Μεχρι ποσα ειναι καλα να εχω μεσα?


Μια χαρα θα σε βολεψει! εγω Χαρη εχω σκοπο να βαλω και τις δυο γεννες μου σε μια 76αρα. πιστευω οτι και 8 καναρινακια μια χαρα θα τα χωρεσει για λιγο διαστημα! δεν μιλαω για μονιμα.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Να βαλεις πατηθρες που θα στηριζονται σε δυο πλευρες του κλουβιου και βαλε 3 πατηθρες για να χωρανε ολα τα πουλακια και να στεκονται- πετανε!

----------


## Harisagr

Κι εγω αυτο πιστευω οτι για λιγο καιρο δεν πειραζει να ειναι και περισσοτερα. Εγω προσωπικα χρησιμοποιω ξυλινες και τωρα τελευταια πατηθρες απο σχοινι.

----------


## lagreco69

Ενα μικρο update για τα καναρινακια μου. εχουν 4 υπεροχα αυγουλακια και περιμενουμε στις 24 του μηνα να σκασει το πρωτο και 27 το τελευταιο. με το καλο!! να ερθουν, δεν εχω κανει ωοσκοπηση και δεν ξερω τι θα γινει. η καναρα σηκωνεται μονο μερικα λεπτα την ημερα απο την φωλια της για να ξεμουδιασει και να πιει λιγο νερακι. ο αρσενικος εχει αναλαβει και την ταιζει συνεχεια, δεν εχω βγαλει φωτογραφιες τα αυγα τους γιατι δεν θελω να τα ενοχλησω. ειναι η πρωτη μου αναπαραγωγη με καναρινια και ειμαι πραγματικα πολυ ενθουσιασμενος!! εστω και εαν τα αποτελεσματα στο τελος δεν ειναι θετικα, η εμπειρια αυτη σιγουρα αξιζε.

----------


## jimgo

αντε με το καλο

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη ευχομαι τα καλυτερα....!!!!!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Πολυ καλη δουλεια μπραβο ,πολυ καθαρα και πολυ περιποιημενα καλη συνεχια και καλα αποτελεσματα! (ασχετο αυτα τα ξυλαρακια που εχεις τα προσαρμοσες εσυ στο μηκος που ηθελες? φενονται πολυ πρακτικα αν θα μπορουσεσ-οθσατε να μου πειτε που μπορω να τα βρω σε καποιο e-shop? ευχαριστω)

----------


## lagreco69

Αυτα τα ξυλα Γιαννη λεγονται καβιλιες, e-shops δεν ξερω αλλα μπορεις να τα βρεις σε pet shops η σε καταστηματα με ειδη ξυλουργικης. βγαινουν σε τεμαχιο του μετρου και το κοβουμε οσο θελουμε με ενα πριονακι, κοστιζουν περιπου ενα ευρω το ενα. δοκιμασε επισης εαν θελεις να τους βαλεις και σχοινι αναρριχησης οπως τους εχω εγω τους ξεκουραζει τα ποδαρακια το σχοινι.

----------


## δημητρα

με το καλο, με το καλο δημητρη να σκασουν οι μπομπιρες.

----------


## lefteris13

Δημητρη δεν τα θυμασαι καλα, εγω θα σε διορθωνω για τα πουλια σου;αν μου τα χες πει καλα και τα θυμαμαι σωστα, την τεταρτη 24 θα σκασουν τα 2 πρωτα-μπηκαν μαζι για κλωσσημα την 3η κενη μερα, πεμπτη 25 το 3ο και παρασκευη 26 το 4o-αν ειναι ολα ενσπορα...

----------


## lagreco69

Τσεκαρα το σκονακι που τα εχω γραψει! εσυ καλα τα λες Λευτερη. πριν τα εγραφα οπως τα θυμομουν! δηλωνω ενοχος και πρωταρης.  ::

----------


## xarhs

καλα λεφτερη δεν παιζεσαι......................

ωστε κανεις σκονακια δημητρη???? χαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## lagreco69

χαχαχαχαχα!!!!! ναι σκονακι! τα εχω γραψει γιατι ημουν σιγουρος οτι θα τα θυμαμαι λαθος, αλλα πριν ημουν σχεδον σιγουρος οτι τα θυμαμαι σωστα. αντε να βγαλεις ακρη!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xarhs

εγω να δεις ποσες φορες τα εχω μπερδεψει......... αλλα εκει ειναι η φαση , που εχεις κανει μια μερα λαθος και βλεπεις τα μικρα εξ απροοπτου

----------


## lagreco69

Ανυπομονω να βγουν οι φατσουλες με το καλο!!!

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη ευχομαι η πρωτη σου αναπαραγωγη να ειναι γεματη επιτυχιες......!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

> δημητρη ευχομαι η πρωτη σου αναπαραγωγη να ειναι γεματη επιτυχιες......!!!!!!!!!!


Και οι επομενες βρε Χαρη και οι επομενες!!!  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

εννοω ολη η αναπαραγωγικη περιοδος........... την αλλη χρονια θα σου πω καινουργιες ευχες..............

----------


## jk21

Αντε με το καλο Μητσαρα !

----------


## Peri27

Με το καλο να σκασουν τα μικρακια!! Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα!!  :Happy:

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

αντε με το καλο....

----------


## johnakos32

Ρε Δημήτρη τι έγινε μας παρατησες τελείως πες πας εξελίξεις!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Δυστυχως! δεν υπαρχουν εξελιξεις Γιαννη, η πρωτη γεννα με 4 αυγα ηταν ολα ασπορα. την δευτερη φωλια τους την εχουν ετοιμασει απο καιρο.. βατευονται και ταιζονται αλλα μεχρι εκει. 

Θα δουμε....  ::

----------


## xarhs

εφτιαξαν φωλια δημητρη και δεν γεννησαν?

----------


## lagreco69

Οχι! Χαρη κοντευω να γεννησω εγω, αυτα τιποτα ακομα.

----------


## xarhs

σοβαρα ρε δημητρη??????

κριμα ρε γαμωτο............. πρωτη σου αναπαραγωγη και να μην δεις πουλακια. 

η θυληκια καθεται μεσα στη φωλια?

εμενα θα σκασουν τα αυγα αυριο , μηπως θες μικρακι να σου δωσω να το μεγαλωσουν τα δικα σου?

----------


## lagreco69

Τι λες βρε Χαρη που θα παρεις τον νεοσσο απο την μανα του για να τον μεγαλωσει η δικια μου. 

Αμα θελει νεοσσους να κανει δικους της. 

Οχι δεν καθεται στην φωλια καθολου! τρωει, την ταιζει και ο αρσενικος..  βατευονται και ξανα τα ιδια. 

Μην ψαχνεις για αιτια δεν υπαρχει! διατροφη για Βασιλιαδες εχουν, την κλουβαρα τους την εχουν, πεντακαθαρα ειναι.. απλα δεν συμβαινει.

----------


## xarhs

πολυ κριμα................... αυτο ειναι σιγουρο οτι δεν ειναι διατροφικο το θεμα. 


μμμμμ.... την καναρα την κοιταξες απο κατω ειναι φουσκωμενη?

----------


## lagreco69

Εαν εννοεις πυρωμενη.. ναι ειναι.

----------


## xarhs

οχι δεν εννοω αυτο. ειναι πρησμενη απο κατω η οπως πριν?

----------


## lagreco69

Οχι δεν ειναι πρησμενη, μια χαρα ειναι τα πουλακια.

----------


## xarhs

το ειπα δημητρη μηπως εχει αυγουλακια μεσα της....  την φωλια την εχτισε ολοκληρη η απλα εβαλε υλικα μεσα?

----------


## lagreco69

Απο την αρχη την εχτισε μονη της, κανονικη φωλια εκανε. 

Οταν θα θελει να κανει αυγα θα κανει.. δεν υπαρχει προβλημα στα πουλια, ουτε στην διατροφη τους. 

Δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που καναρινια βατευονται αλλα η θηλυκια δεν κανει αυγα, συμβαινουν και αυτα.

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη ελπιζω να γεννησει το συντομοτερο.....

----------


## serafeim

Η υπομονη ειναι αρετη... φιλε Δημητρη!!  :Happy: 
καλη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο φιλαρακι!!  :Happy:

----------


## johnakos32

ΜΑ όλα ασπορα κριμα ... Και έλεγα θα ΤΑ.πήγαιναν καλα πφφ με το καλό να σου κάνει άλλη γεννά..

----------


## lagreco69

Εδω ειμαστε παλι και παμε δυναμικα!! να καταφερουμε την μια και μοναδικη αναπαραγωγη για φετος, γιατι παιζουμε οριακα με τον χρονο.

Η κουκλα καναρα που μου εμπιστευτηκε ο Στελιος, εχει ετοιμαστει εδω και καιρο διατροφικα απο τον ιδιο και ολα ειναι θετικα. επειδη ομως οπως ανεφερα και στην αρχη παιζουμε με τον χρονο, η αναπαραγωγη μας θα προχωρησει με εσωτερικη φωλια. γιατι δεν εχουμε την πολυτελεια να περιμενουμε την ομορφη να μαθει την εξωτερικη! και εφοσον ειναι ηδη ευχαριστημενη με την εσωτερικη, παμε ετσι. 

Με το καλο!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Με το καλό αυτή την φορά να βγάλουν μικρά!!!  :Happy: 
Μην αγχώνεσαι... είναι πλέον και έμπειρος ο αρσενικός!!!!  :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

*Σου έκανε φωλιά ? θα πανε καλα !!!!*  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

θελω να γεμησεις μικρα δημητρη...!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

> *Σου έκανε φωλιά ? θα πανε καλα !!!!*


Σημερα την εβαλα την φωλια μεσα, απο αυριο θα δειξει.

----------


## teo24

Αντε μην το αφησω παραπονεμενο κι αυτο.Να σου ζησει και αυτη η κουκλα και καλη επιτυχια στην αναπαραγωγη.Στελιο   :Happy0065:

----------


## alex1974

Με το καλο , ολα μια χαρα θα πανε !
"Βασιλικο" κλουβι και πεντακαθαρο !!!!!!!
Μπραβο σου , καλη αναπαραγωγη να εχεις

----------


## Gardelius

> Σημερα την εβαλα την φωλια μεσα, απο αυριο θα δειξει.


*Δημήτρη ... έχουμε τίποτα νεότερο φιλαράκι?*

----------


## lagreco69

Εχουμε.. εχουμε! εβγαλα το χωρισμα σημερα και αρχισε να γινεται η (δουλεια) μεσα στο πρωτο μισαωρο! η καναρα μετα απο αυτο αρχισε να ετοιμαζει την φωλια.

----------


## Gardelius

*Άντε με το καλο και το τελείωμα!! *  :winky:

----------


## lagreco69

Δειχνει οτι θελει πολυ να γινει πατερας ο αντρακος μου!! μακαρι να τα καταφερει.  :Happy:

----------


## teo24

Ευχομαι να γινει Δημητρη και να χαρουμε οιλοι μας.

----------


## Gardelius

Να σου πω κατι που εκανα εγω,...τωρα που είδα πως "ξεκινάνε" την φωλια,......

Όταν ειδα και προσπαθούσαν να βάλουν μεσα νημα,...τοτε έβαλα εγώ με το χερι μου λίγο κάτω,...

το έστρωσα όσο πιο καλα μπορούσα και αυτή απλα μετα το τελειωσε... ελπιζω να γινει ετσι και με σενα... :winky:

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Εχουμε.. εχουμε! εβγαλα το χωρισμα σημερα και αρχισε να γινεται η (δουλεια) μεσα στο πρωτο μισαωρο! η καναρα μετα απο αυτο αρχισε να ετοιμαζει την φωλια.


με το καλο να τελειωσει την φωλια και να ερθουν τα αυγα. 

*αν θες βαλε μια μικρη πατηθρα κατω απο την φωλια για να ειναι ποιο σταθερη και ξεπιασε μια θεση την φωλια απο τα καγκελα.

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη προχωραμε καλα βλεπω........  τουρμπο καναρα σου δωσε ο στελλιος  χχαχαχαχαχαχ...

ευχομαι ο αντρακος σου να γινει ο καλυτερος μπαμπας με τα περισσοτερα μικρα.

----------


## johnakos32

Λοιπον αντε με το καλο!!!!!!!!!!!! κατι μου λεει πως αυτη την φορα ολα θα πανε καλα! περιμενουμε!

----------


## lagreco69

> αν θες βαλε μια μικρη πατηθρα κατω απο την φωλια για να ειναι ποιο σταθερη και ξεπιασε μια θεση την φωλια απο τα καγκελα.


Εβαλα μια μικρη πατηθρα κατω απο την φωλια. εαν την βαλω ομως μια σκαλα πιο εξω δεν ειναι καθολου σταθερη, εχει μεγαλο ανοιγμα το καγκελο. παρεμπιπτοντως ειναι σχεδον ετοιμη! φωτογραφια αργοτερα γιατι ετοιμαζομαστε να παμε για φαγητο στα πεθερικα τωρα.  :Happy:

----------


## ninos

Λογικα αυριο, το πολυ μεθαυριο θα εχεις το πρωτο αυγουλακι  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Ενα μικρο update.. 







Ειμαστε ετοιμοι!!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη τα ειδες καθολου να ζευγαρωνουν?

----------


## οδυσσέας

άψογος :Happy0065:

----------


## xarhs

> άψογος


κωστα πλεον τα λογια ειναι περιττα....... ο δημητρης ειναι best of the best στην καθαριοτητα και στην περιποιηση

----------


## lagreco69

> δημητρη τα ειδες καθολου να ζευγαρωνουν?


Χαρη δεν κανουν και τιποτα αλλο! μεχρι και μπροστα μου το κανουν.. σα δεν ντρεπονται! χαχαχαχα!!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη θα γεμησεις πουλακιααααα........... αμα ζευγαρωσαν τοσες φορες ολα θα ειναι ενσπορα........!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Με το καλο.. με το καλο!!!  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Εμενα μ'αρεσει η πατηθρα κατω απο την φωλια... ειμαι σιγουρος οτι την εβαλες για να μην πεσει η φωλια.... χχαχαχαχα

Μητσαρα εισαι κορυφη..... στην πενα ολα!!!! τι να λεμε τωρα?

----------


## jk21

> Εμενα μ'αρεσει η πατηθρα κατω απο την φωλια... ειμαι σιγουρος οτι την εβαλες για να μην πεσει η φωλια.... χχαχαχαχα
> 
> Μητσαρα εισαι κορυφη..... στην πενα ολα!!!! τι να λεμε τωρα?


βοηθαει να αραζει διπλα και ο αρσενικος ! αυριο μεθαυριο να αραζουν διπλα και τα μαμοθρεφτα αν υποθετικα τον επαιρνε για επιπλεον γεννα και η μαμα ειχε αλλα αυγα στη φωλια (το λεω για ολους σαν ιδεα )

----------


## Gardelius

*Ωραία ρε φιλε!!!! Πολυ χαίρομαι ειλικρινά!!!! έχεις προσπαθήσει πολύ και δεν σταματας!!!!! με τίποτα!!!! 

Στο είπα, εχω καλο προαίσθημα για αυτό το ζευγαρακι, οταν μιλαμε ειδικά για πουλάκια του Στελαρα, είναι εγγύηση!!!!!

**Το εκανα και εγώ αυτο με την πατηθρα κατω απ την φωλια!!!! Όπως λεμε και εμείς,.... " ενισχύσαμε την κατασκευή μας στη φέρουσα ικανότητα της με ενα πρόβολο "!!!!!!!*

----------


## ninos

Αρχοντισσα η κυρια  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

_Καλησπέρα!!!! Κανένα αυγουλάκι Δημήτρη..._  ::

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα!! εαν κρινω απο το σουπιοκοκκαλο που εφαγε σημερα και το νερο που ηπιε.. εαν δεν το εχουμε με το καλο!! αυριο, τοτε μεθαυριο.

----------


## ninos

έχουμε κάνα νέο Δημήτρη ;  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Εχουμε.. εχουμε!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Τέτοια να μας λες!!!  :Happy: 
Με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπα!!!  :winky:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Α! Μπραβο Δημητρη.. καλη συνεχεια!  :Happy:

----------


## geog87

deal Μητσαρα!!!!

----------


## geam

> deal Μητσαρα!!!!


μη πετιεσαι ρε γρουσουζη....

Δημητριε εύχομαι όλα καλα φίλε!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Ανυπομονω!! να δω τι χρωματα θα εχουν, οι φατσες που θα βγουν.  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

> μη πετιεσαι ρε γρουσουζη....


χαχαχαχαχα!!!!!!!! οχι και γρουσουζης ο George.  :Happy: 




> Δημητριε εύχομαι όλα καλα φίλε!!!!!


Σε ευχαριστω!! φιλε μου!!!

----------


## NIKOSP

Αυτα ειναι!!!! καλη συνεχεια Δημητρη!!!

----------


## geog87

> μη πετιεσαι ρε γρουσουζη....
> 
> Δημητριε εύχομαι όλα καλα φίλε!!!!!


μιλας εσυ για γκαντεμια???σου ειπα...στο γραφειο σου εχει ενα συρταρι που εχει πετσικαρει...ανοιξε το...εχει μια σακουλα με....ρουφατες!!!!

----------


## jk21

μου φαινεται αργα ,αλλα σταθερα ,ενα νεο διδυμο ερχεται να αντικαταστησει διαδικτυακα  το παλιο που μαλλον βγηκε στη συνταξη ...

----------


## οδυσσέας

με το καλο και τα επομενα και να ειναι ολα σποριασμενα.

*την μεγαλη πατηθρα μπορεις να την βαλεις 2 συρματα αριστερα και να την σηκωσεις στην μεση τις φωλιας, η ποιο πανω για να εχουν καλυτερη ''προσβαση'' στην φωλια.

----------


## Gardelius

_Αυτά ειναι <<νέα>>_ _

Ειλικρινά χαίρομαι φιλαράκι!!!!!!!

Υ.Γ.  ο_ *επιμένων νικά*

----------


## alex1974

Super με το καλο !!

----------


## lagreco69

> την μεγαλη πατηθρα μπορεις να την βαλεις 2 συρματα αριστερα και να την σηκωσεις στην μεση τις φωλιας, η ποιο πανω για να εχουν καλυτερη ''προσβαση'' στην φωλια.


Δεν θα καθεται Κωστα η πατηθρα εαν την βαλω εκει, πρεπει να βρισκει καπου για να κατσει.

----------


## οδυσσέας

αν το δοκιμασες και δεν καθεται, τραβηξε ποιο εξω τα πλαστικα.

----------


## lagreco69

Εαν τραβηξω τα πλαστικα θα ανοιξουν προς τα εξω τα καγκελα της κλουβας. τις πατηθρες της εχω οριακα σφηνωμενες για να μην κουνιουνται καθολου.

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη πολυ ωραια...!!!!!!!!

σε ποιο αυγο βρισκομαστε τωρα???

----------


## lagreco69

Στα σιγουρα ειναι δυο! σημερα δεν εχει σηκωθει καθολου απο την φωλια και δεν ξερω τι γινεται.

----------


## xarhs

aaa μια χαρα..... δημητρη δεν κανεις αντικατασταση με ψευτηκα εεεε?

----------


## lagreco69

Οχι δεν εχω πειραξει τιποτα. 

Εχουν την ευκαιρια μονο για μια γεννα και θα την κανουν οπως θελει το ζευγαρι.

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη αντε με το καλο

----------


## geog87

> Οχι δεν εχω πειραξει τιποτα. 
> 
> Εχουν την ευκαιρια μονο για μια γεννα και θα την κανουν οπως θελει το ζευγαρι.


καλα γεννητουρια!!!!!!!!  :winky:   :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

_Μητσακο τι νέα απο δω??_

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα!! Ηλια. 

Εχουμε δυο αυγα στα σιγουρα! δεν ξερω τι εχει γινει, παρακατω. δεν τα πειραζω καθολου μιας και η καναρα δεν σηκωνεται ουτε για φαι, τις κουτσουλιες στο πλαι της κανει.. και ο αντρακος την ταιζει αποκλειστικα. 

Στις 18 ηρθε το πρωτο αυγο, μετραω αντιστροφα 14 ημερες και απο εκει θα δουμε τι γινεται.  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Κανε βρε μια οωσκπηση!!!! Τα πουλια πρεπει να τα ενοχλουμε συνεχεια!!! πρεπει να τους δωσουμε να καταλαβουν οτι ειμαστε οι γιατροι τους!!!! Μπορει να μην τους αρεσει αυτο που τους κανουμε αλλα το κανουμε για το καλο τους!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Δεν τα πειραζω! Μητσαρα με τιποτα. 

Εαν ειχαν τον χρονο και για δευτερη γεννα, θα εκανα και ωοσκοπηση και τα παντα. αυτην την μια που θα κανουν, δεν θελω να τους την χαλασω. θα τους παρω τα αυγα αναγκαστικα! στην δευτερη γεννα που λογικα θα προχωρησουν.. ειναι δεν ειναι βατεμενα και θα τα πεταξω, μην τους την χαλασω και αυτην.

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη πηρε καθολου το ματι σου ποσα αυγα εχουν?

----------


## lagreco69

> δημητρη πηρε καθολου το ματι σου ποσα αυγα εχουν?


Post # 173 Χαρη. 




> Εχουμε δυο αυγα στα σιγουρα! δεν ξερω τι εχει  γινει, παρακατω. δεν τα πειραζω καθολου μιας και η καναρα δεν σηκωνεται  ουτε για φαι, τις κουτσουλιες στο πλαι της κανει.. και ο αντρακος την  ταιζει αποκλειστικα.

----------


## lagreco69

Περασαν οι ημερες και τα αποτελεσματα εχουν ως εξης.. 

Το ζευγαρι εμεινε στα δυο αυγα, την πηραν απο μονα τους χαμπαρι οτι πηγαιναμε εκτος αναπαραγωγικης περιοδου, με το που πλακωσαν αποτομα.. οι ζεστες! φρεναραν μονα τους. 

Απολογισμος, ενα ασπορο και ενα ενσπορο. 

Με απιστευτη χαρα!! σας παρουσιαζω το μοναχοπαιδι τους. το ταιζουν απιστευτα πολυ, απο εχτες ειναι κιολας το διπλο σε μεγεθος. 









Δευτερη ημερα. 

Του εβαλα μερικα πλαστικα αυγα, για να εχει μια σταθεροτητα που ειναι μοναχουλη του μεσα στην φωλια.

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη να σου ζησει....!!!!!

ειναι ενας γλυκας...!!!!!!

για τα αυγα εκανες μια χαρα και τα βαλες.... παντα τα μικρα για σωστη θεση θελουν η αυγα , η αλλα μικρα για να στηριζονται.

----------


## mitsman

Μητσαρα μου να σου ζησει!!!!! ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα και να το δεις στο κλαρι..... του χρονου θα μπεις πιο δυναμικα και μετα καναρινια και θα μας αφησεις με το στομα ανοιχτο.... ειμαι σιγουρος!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Μπραβο Δημητρη! Να σου ζησει και να ειναι γερο! Ενα, παρα τιποτα  :winky:  Καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## lagreco69

> Μητσαρα μου να σου ζησει!!!!! ευχομαι να πανε ολα  καλα και να το δεις στο κλαρι..... του χρονου θα μπεις πιο δυναμικα και  μετα καναρινια και θα μας αφησεις με το στομα ανοιχτο.... ειμαι  σιγουρος!!!!


Σε ευχαριστω!!!! Μητσαρα μου.  :Happy: 

Με το καλο!!!

----------


## jk21

Μητσακο να το χαιρεσαι και κλαρωμενο με το καλο !

----------


## Gardelius

Να το χαίρεσαι το μοναχοπαίδι!!!!! Με υγεια να ειναι και ολα καλα θα πανε!!!!!!   ::

----------


## lagreco69

> Μητσακο να το χαιρεσαι και κλαρωμενο με το καλο !


Σε ευχαριστω!!! Μητσαρα μου. 

Μου εχεις προσφερει τοσα πολλα!! και θα σου ειμαι ευγνωμων μια ζωη για αυτο. 

Θελω επισης να πω ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω!!!!! στον Στελιο (*ninos*). επισης για τα οσα μου εχει προσφερει!! και που μου εμπιστευτηκε την ομορφη μικρη του, παρα την ατυχια που βιωσα προσφατα, χανοντας απροσμενα την ομορφη Timbrado θηλυκια του Δημητρη. 

Φιλαρακια μου!! ειστε μεσα στην καρδια μου!!  :Happy:

----------


## NIKOSP

Αυτα ειναι!!!!! Να το χαιρεσαι Δημητρη με το καλο και στο κλαδι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Τριων ημερων σημερα και εχει γινει ηδη το διπλασιο. δεν ειχα ξαναδει καναρινι νεοσσο να μεγαλωνει σε καθημερινη βαση και τολμω να πω πως με εχει εντυπωσιασει! ο ρυθμος που ολοκληρωνεται το σωμα τους. 

Οι γονεις και ειδικα η μανα ταιζουν απιστευτα συνεχεια! πιστευω οτι το μικρο θα εχει ηδη βαρεθει το βραστο αυγο μεχρι να απογαλακτιστει.  :Happy:

----------


## Ρία

αχ μωρε!!! όσο και να τα βλέπω δεν τα χορταίνω!!!!! άντε με το καλό κ χωρίς αναποδιές!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Ρια εαν ειναι να παθει κατι! απο το πολυ φαι θα το παθει, σε ησυχια δεν το αφηνουν. 

Σημερα ηταν να τους δωσω και γλιστριδα, αλλα την φαγαμε εμεις σαλατα.  ::

----------


## Ρία

χαχαχαχα!!!! δεν πειράζει δημητρη μου!!! ας φάμε κ εμεις κάτι! όλα στα πουλιά τα δίνουμε!!!χαχαχα

----------


## panos70

Να το χαιρεσαι Δημητρη και να σου μεγαλωσει με υγεια

----------


## Gardelius

Πολυ όμορφο θέαμα Δημήτρη!!!! με υγεια φιλε!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολυ ασχημο -ακομη- Δημητρη....  :winky: 
Να σου ζησει και να το χαιρεσαι!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Steliosan

Με το καλο στο κλαρι. :Bird1:

----------


## xristina_konta

να σου ζησει!!!!!με το καλο να το δεις και στο κλαδι!!!!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ!!! το μικρο το βρηκα νεκρο στον πατο του κλουβιου πριν λιγο, ηταν ταισμενο! το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι επεσε καταλαθος κατα την διαρκεια της νυχτας.

----------


## geam

:sad:      κρίμα Δημήτρη....

----------


## Efthimis98

Ω βρε Δημήτρη ..... κρίμα και χαρήκαμε τόσο πολύ....  :sad: 
Δεν πειράζει, του χρόνου θα ξεκινήσεις πιο δυναμικά και είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα γεμίσεις καναρινάκια... !!!

----------


## NIKOSP

Οχι ρε φιλε...... :sad: 
Δεν πειραζει του χρονου θα πανε ολα καλα!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Λυπαμαι Δημητρη.. στενοχωρηθηκα τωρα  :sad:

----------


## teo24

Kι οτι θα εγραφα 1 αλλα καλο.... :sad: 

Κριμα ρε φιλε...

----------


## lagreco69

Δεν ειχα μπει καθολου στην διαδικασια να σκεφτω οτι δεν θα τα καταφερει, εφοσον και ταιζοταν πλουσιοπαροχα και το φροντιζαν οι γονεις του, ειδικα η μανα ηταν ΥΠΟΔΕΙΓΜΑ. 

Δεν ειχε πουθενα υποπτα σημαδια στο κορμακι του, ηταν καθαρο. μου εκει κατσει πολυ ασχημα!!! 

Εχουμε μια κοκκινη τριανταφυλλια και το εθαψα εκει, μπουμπουκακι ηταν και αυτο. 

Ας αναπαυτει η ψυχουλα του κοντα στον δημιουργο του!! εφοσον το ηθελε κοντα του απο τοσο νωρις. 

Σας ευχαριστω ολους!!!!! για την συμπαρασταση.

----------


## Gardelius

Λυπάμαι φιλαράκι,....

----------


## Ρία

έλα ρε Δημητρη κρίμα! Τι να κάνουμε;; Συμβαίνουν αυτά! Σε καταλαβαινω απόλυτα! κρίμα....

----------


## jk21

Kριμα ρε Μητσο ....

----------


## mitsman

Πφφφφφ........... πολυ Κριμα ρε Μητσο.... πραγματικα λυπαμαι παρα παρα πολυ!!!!!!!

----------


## Steliosan

:Sick0004:

----------


## xarhs

ρε δημητρη πως εγινε αυτο τωρα???

κουφο , και πολυ ξαφνικο.

κριμα , πολυ κριμα

----------


## lagreco69

> ρε δημητρη πως εγινε αυτο τωρα???
> 
> κουφο , και πολυ ξαφνικο.


Με τον παραδοσιακο τροπο εγινε Χαρη. 

Ο νεοσσος επεσε απο την φωλια, εμεινε εκει αρκετες ωρες και πεθανε. 

Δεν το εχεις ξαναδιαβασει, ακουσει η δει πουθενα και σου φαινεται κουφο και πολυ ξαφνικο?

----------


## xarhs

τι να σου πω ρε δημητρη..... εγω εγω εχω βγαλει ενα σωρο μικρα , πολυ σπανια επεφτε καποιο , αλλα οταν ηδη ηταν μεγαλο.

για σενα που βγαλες ενα μικρο και εγινε αυτο ναι μ φαινεται κουφο , και ατυχο

----------


## lagreco69

Ναι ρε Χαρη ειμαι ατυχος εγω. η επι της ουσιας! το πουλακι ηταν ατυχο που γεννηθηκε στην εκτροφη μου. 

Εαν γεννιοταν στην δικη σου θα ζουσε τωρα.

----------


## Efthimis98

> Ναι ρε Χαρη ειμαι ατυχος εγω. η επι της ουσιας! το πουλακι ηταν ατυχο που γεννηθηκε στην εκτροφη μου. 
> 
> Εαν γεννιοταν στην δικη σου θα ζουσε τωρα.


Μην λες τέτοια.... ξέρεις πως δεν ισχύουν !!!
Στον καθένα θα μπορούσε να γίνει... ξέρεις πόσα παιδιά έχασαν πουλιά έτσι, χωρίς κάποιο ιδιαίτερο λόγο και αιτία!!!??? 
Μην αποθαρρύνεσαι , οι ατυχίες υπήρξαν, υπάρχουν και θα συνεχίσουν να υπάρχουν αιώνια.

----------


## mitsman

Δημητρη αυτα συμβαινουν και στις καλυτερες οικογενειες.... απλα λιγοι ειναι αυτοι που εχουν τα... κοτσια.... να το μοιραστουν με ολους...
Αυτο που εγινε κατα πασα πιθανοτητα ειναι η μανα να το παρεσυρε σε μια της εξοδο!
Το πουλακι ηταν σινναμονακι....... εχω ενα σινναμονακι.... βασικα 2 εχω.... ενα σκουφατο και ενα χωρις σκουφι..... αν θες στο κραταω!

----------


## xarhs

> Ναι ρε Χαρη ειμαι ατυχος εγω. η επι της ουσιας! το πουλακι ηταν ατυχο που γεννηθηκε στην εκτροφη μου. 
> 
> Εαν γεννιοταν στην δικη σου θα ζουσε τωρα.


δημητρη εσυ εχεις ορεξη μου φαινεται......

----------


## ninos

Δημητρη, εκανες σιγουρα το καλυτερο. Του χρονου να εισαι σιγουρος πως θα εχεις αρκετες επυτιχιες

----------


## lagreco69

> Δημητρη αυτα συμβαινουν και στις καλυτερες  οικογενειες.... απλα λιγοι ειναι αυτοι που εχουν τα... κοτσια.... να το  μοιραστουν με ολους...
> Αυτο που εγινε κατα πασα πιθανοτητα ειναι η μανα να το παρεσυρε σε μια της εξοδο!
> Το πουλακι ηταν σινναμονακι....... εχω ενα σινναμονακι.... βασικα 2  εχω.... ενα σκουφατο και ενα χωρις σκουφι..... αν θες στο  κραταω!


Μητσαρα μου!! σε ευχαριστω!!!! αλλα εχω sinnamon, την κουκλιτσα Timbrado του Λευτερη. 

Απλα ηθελα αυτο το πρωτο μου καναρινακι! να ειναι γερο και να το κρατησω κοντα μου. εκτιμω πολυ!! την κινηση σου.  :Happy: 




> δημητρη εσυ εχεις ορεξη μου φαινεται......


Χαρη προσεχε τα λογια σου! γιατι ειμαι οριακα στο να τα παρω προσωπικα!! και μετα δεν θα σου αρεσει καθολου η συνεχεια.

* Δεν στο λεω φιλικα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

Δημητρη εσυ εισαι γεννημενος για εκτροφη καρδερινας, τι τα θες τα καναρινια? :Happy:  παμε γερα για του χρονου φιλε :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

> Χαρη προσεχε τα λογια σου! γιατι ειμαι οριακα στο να τα παρω προσωπικα!! και μετα δεν θα σου αρεσει καθολου η συνεχεια.
> 
> * Δεν στο λεω φιλικα.


Ηρεμήστε βρε παιδιά! Τι έγινε στα ξαφνικά;;;

----------


## lagreco69

> Δημητρη εσυ εισαι γεννημενος για εκτροφη καρδερινας, τι τα θες τα καναρινια? παμε γερα για του χρονου φιλε


Κωστα δεν ειμαι ετοιμος για καρδερινες! εχω παρα πολυ διαβασμα ακομα!!!!  :Happy: 

Μια χαρα ειναι τα καναρινια!!! 

Καθε ειδος πτηνου εχει την δικη του μαγεια και σε μαθαινουν απλοχερα! εαν τα αγαπησεις τα δικα τους μυστικα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Κωστα δεν ειμαι ετοιμος για καρδερινες! εχω παρα πολυ διαβασμα ακομα!!!!


εδω δεν συμφωνω :Happy:  εχεις διαβασει αρκετα και με την πραξη θα μαθεις ακομα ποιο πολλα.




> Μια χαρα ειναι τα καναρινια!!! 
> 
> Καθε ειδος πτηνου εχει την δικη του μαγεια και σε μαθαινουν απλοχερα! εαν τα αγαπησεις τα δικα τους μυστικα.


εδω συμφωνουμε απολυτα...απλα το εγραψα για να ελαφρυνω την ατμοσφαιρα ::

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Κωστα δεν ειμαι ετοιμος για καρδερινες! εχω παρα πολυ διαβασμα ακομα!!!! 
> 
> Μια χαρα ειναι τα καναρινια!!! 
> 
> Καθε ειδος πτηνου εχει την δικη του μαγεια και σε μαθαινουν απλοχερα! εαν τα αγαπησεις τα δικα τους μυστικα.


Πρωτα παιρνουν τα γαρδέλια και μετα διαβάζουν.

Εγω ξεκίνησα απο μία χαζή ερωτηση και τωρα έχω γαρδελάκια.

Αλλη μπάλα Μητσο ....να βλέπεις την καρδερίνα στη φωλιά....

Αν το αποφασίσεις ...ένα γαρδελάκι είναι απο μένα.

----------


## xarhs

> Χαρη προσεχε τα λογια σου! γιατι ειμαι οριακα  στο να τα παρω προσωπικα!! και μετα δεν θα σου αρεσει καθολου η  συνεχεια.
> * Δεν στο λεω φιλικα.


δημητρη το ξερω οτι εισαι στεναχωρημενος απο  αυτο που επαθες , αλλα μην ξεσπας σε μενα.

εγω εχω παθει αυτες τις μερες πολυ χειροτερα πραγματα και δεν ειμαι καθολου καλα.

*εσυ το λες  , δεν το λες φιλικα , εγω φιλικα θα το παρω  :winky:

----------


## lagreco69

> Αν το αποφασίσεις ...ένα γαρδελάκι είναι απο μένα.


Βασιλη σε ευχαριστω!! 

Εκτιμω πολυ την κινηση σου!!  :Happy:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασιλη σε ευχαριστω!! 
> 
> Εκτιμω πολυ την κινηση σου!!


Ασε τις εκτιμήσεις και τις κινήσεις και ξεκίνα να εκτρέφεις γαρδέλια να δεις τι έχει να γίνει του χρόνου.

----------


## johnakos32

Κρίμα ξέρω πως νιώθεις γιατί έπαθα ακριβώς το ίδιο πριν λίγο καιρό έχοντας ελπίδες όμως πως του χρόνου θα προσπαθουσα όσο καλύτερα μπορώ και το ίδιο πιστεύω θα γίνει και με σένα ίσως μια τωρινή αποτυχία κρύβει μια μελλοντική επιτυχία.... Καλό κουράγιο

----------

